# Lotion



## Heavenly Angels (Nov 1, 2007)

I am wanting to make a thicker lotion. How do I do this? Add bees wax? I want a thisk cream consistancy.

Thanks!

Mary Lou


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

make Barb's body butter recipe in the recipes section. It's very thick. 

The best ways to thicken are messing with water amounts and adjusting stearic and e-wax. Also using more butters instead of oils.

But Barb's recipe is FANTASTIC!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you Bethany, for the wonderful compliment


----------



## Heavenly Angels (Nov 1, 2007)

I must be blind!! I have looked & looked for Barb's body butter recipe and I can't find it!! Can some one direct me??? PLEASE!!

Mary Lou


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

I will repost it later, it may have been on the recipe section that was lost a while back.. 
Barbara


----------



## Heavenly Angels (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Barb, I will be looking for it.

Mary Lou


----------

